# pc or laptop??



## princess82

acer vista laptop


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

I like both, but I have an iMac 27". The screen real estate really helps me out with my productivity, being able to have an IDE window open, documentation, and a TV show or youtube playlist all at once. It's fantastic.


----------



## Tristan427

Desktop. Brand? Dell. That's all I know.


----------

